
Owner of File Uploader HNNG.MOE Charged with Distribution of Child Pornography - app4soft
https://fuwafuwa.moe/nr/freeme/
======
app4soft
HNNG.MOE[0] now switched in read-only mode:

> _Warning:_

> _in light of recent events with lesderid
> (see[https://fuwafuwa.moe/nr/freeme/](https://fuwafuwa.moe/nr/freeme/)) I
> will shut down the site just in case some bullshit like this happens. back
> up any files you might wanna keep while it's still up, will try to keep it
> up atleast until May 8th, 2018. thanks to everyone who used and supported
> the service over the years! 138'000+ files is way more than I could have
> ever expected when I started it._

[0] [http://www.hnng.moe/](http://www.hnng.moe/)

